
Hypercritical T-Shirts 2.0 - tambourine_man
http://www.marco.org/2013/06/21/hypercritical-shirts2#fnref:2
======
anigbrowl
I don't see how that's fair use. You're not authorized to use something just
because you think it should exist but doesn't. It also baffles me that Marcus
is asserting a fair use right while refusing to even give the original artist
credit, notwithstanding the work-for-hire aspect of his argument.

